# Disused Colliery South Wales



## sureshank (Jan 18, 2017)

Exploring an abandoned welsh colliery the sercurity was kind enough to let us on site so a big thanks to them as most people known there are no rules in this hobby really accept for breaking in which is totally wrong here is some history on the place guys 

the colliery was the oldest continuously working deep-coal mine in the United Kingdom, and possibly the world, and the last mine of its kind to remain in the South Wales Valleys. the colliery survived the miner strikes and during the 1980s it was closed down by the government... only for the workers to fight back and purchase the mine. It closed its doors for the last time in 2008.





Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned coal mine colliery by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## lithiumlikable (Jan 18, 2017)

Amazing i would love a snoop around here there are a few abandoned mines id like to visit around here, when we were kids penallta colliery wasnt bricked up at all we used to spend hours in the baths and the old canteen. brilliant photos


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 18, 2017)

Superb. Nice photographs. Looks dangerous in parts.


----------



## caiman (Jan 26, 2017)

I still have a pair of pit boots that I got from this mine during Privatisation. I went underground there with Richard Budge's due diligence team when he was deciding which pits to bid for in 1994. As I recall he liked it but was outbid by the workers co-op. Or maybe there was a deal done... Who knows? Tower was the only mine in the UK that I can recall that also had a sauna in the miners baths.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jan 26, 2017)

Castlebridge of the Longannet complex had a small sauna as well. I'll stick up a picture when I next have a rake through my hard drive.


----------



## andylen (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice set there Sureshank. Lovely explore !


----------



## TopAbandoned (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey Kurt, I didn't know you posted on here?


----------

